# Test out mobile version of SAS forums



## Drew

I've set up http://m.socialanxietysupport.com for mobile devices.

If you are on a mobile device and visit http://m.socialanxietysupport.com, it will load the forums in one of two mobile interfaces.

The first interface is for higher end smartphones (e.g. iPhone, Android, etc.).

The second is for lower end smartphones (often using Opera mini as a browser.

If you'd like to go back to the desktop version of the site, fear not, just click the "Desktop Version" link that's at the bottom of every page.

What'd I'd like to hear from you guys:
1) Does m.socialanxietysupport.com forward you to a mobile version of the forums or just the normal desktop version of the site? (i.e. is it recognizing your device as mobile)
2) How is the experience of using the mobile version of the site? (i.e. would you keep using it, or prefer just using the desktop version)

Thanks!


----------



## sda0

http://m.socialanxietysupport.com forwards to the standard desktop verison on my iPhone 3G, OS 4.1 (8B117)


----------



## Drew

sda0 said:


> http://m.socialanxietysupport.com forwards to the standard desktop verison on my iPhone 3G, OS 4.1 (8B117)


Whoops, I forgot to enable the setting that lets users change their style (in this case to the mobile one).

Try again and it should work!


----------



## sda0

Much better.
1) The forward works quick. 
2) Its much more lightweight, which I like. Easy access to the important stuff; PMs, New Posts button, and all forums individually. I dig it, and will definitely use it.


----------



## huh

Works nicely on my Android phone. I was about to say that it would be even nicer if it had an easily accessible "New Posts" button, but realized you can get to that by clicking the "search" button near the top.


----------



## sda0

huh said:


> Works nicely on my Android phone. I was about to say that it would be even nicer if it had an easily accessible "New Posts" button, but realized you can get to that by clicking the "search" button near the top.


Its right above the PM section.


----------



## huh

sda0 said:


> Its right above the PM section.


Thanks, I'm blind...lol.


----------



## Drew

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Emptyheart

Yes!!! 
Much easier!


----------



## Emptyheart

No chat :/?


----------



## Drew

What mobile phone are you on? Can it run flash?


----------



## Drew

Now if you visit the forums while on a mobile form, it will ask you if you'd like to switch to the mobile version of the website.


----------



## Sloppy Joe

I tried it on my Blackberry ("low end") and got a list of all forums. Is that what it's supposed to look like? It is easier than the desktop version.


----------



## Drew

Yeah, you're seeing the lower end version of the site based on a tiering of their browser and processing speed.

Are you able.to view threads and make posts?


----------



## Emptyheart

I'm using an iPhone..I don't it supports flash tho!
But the mobile version is awesome!
Thnx


----------



## shadowmask

My phone is a seven year old Samsung (lol) and it still works great for me, good job guys. I wish you could see and reply to visitor messages but oh well.


----------



## Sloppy Joe

Drew said:


> Yeah, you're seeing the lower end version of the site based on a tiering of their browser and processing speed.
> 
> Are you able.to view threads and make posts?


Yes I can post.


----------



## Ambivert

wow nice work, works great on my blackberry


----------



## EmptyRoom

I wish I had an iphone/blackberry now :sigh

I'd be on this site everywhere I'd go


----------



## alte

EmptyRoom said:


> I wish I had an iphone/blackberry now :sigh
> 
> I'd be on this site everywhere I'd go


Probably it is a good thing to not have the phone then. This site can be helpful but using it too much makes social anxiety worse.

Sent from my iPhone

kidding, I don't have one.


----------



## Absolution

I'm using it through the Opera Mini browser on my BlackBerry and so far, so good. Didn't even know the mobile version existed.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I used the mobile version a couple of times. Need replies buttons, otherwise full site has better functionality on my phone.


----------



## Drew

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I used the mobile version a couple of times. Need replies buttons, otherwise full site has better functionality on my phone.


What mobile phone do you have? There should be an easy way to reply with both versions of the mobile site.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Drew said:


> What mobile phone do you have? There should be an easy way to reply with both versions of the mobile site.


I have Droid. It's when you see the post, you don't see the reply or quote by each post. I feel that's easier to click reply by each post rather than scrolling back to the top.


----------



## Drew

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I have Droid. It's when you see the post, you don't see the reply or quote by each post. I feel that's easier to click reply by each post rather than scrolling back to the top.


Ah, I see what you're saying. At this point there is only the Reply button/Quick reply box. We plan on adding additional features in the future!


----------



## SociallyBroken

Hmmm no chat access on iphone ? Darn ... other then that this is awesome Drew!!!!


----------



## Drew

need2bnormal said:


> Hmmm no chat access on iphone ? Darn ... other then that this is awesome Drew!!!!


The chat is flash based. iPhone is a no go and other mobile operating systems (like Android) that could run flash...I don't think the screen would be big enough to run the chat interface. Others might be able to verify this?

Hopefully the company that made the chat puts out an HTML 5 mobile version soon!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

It's a bit small, but you can manage with a droid, using the keyboard.


----------



## Sloppy Joe

I upgraded to BB torch and now get the high- end version. This has the quick reply, which the other one didn't, but it doesn't seem to have a way to quote individual posts. Maybe I'm missing something? The other version had a link beside each post.


----------



## Drew

Sloppy Joe said:


> I upgraded to BB torch and now get the high- end version. This has the quick reply, which the other one didn't, but it doesn't seem to have a way to quote individual posts. Maybe I'm missing something? The other version had a link beside each post.


Yeah, this is on my To Do list. I'll let you guys know when I've made the change.


----------



## Drew

I'd like to announce that the chat will now work on browsers (like the iPhone, iPad, etc.) that don't support flash.

Visit the normal chat URL from your mobile device:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/chat/

Thanks to member Music Man for letting me know about this!


----------



## AussiePea

Uh oh, this is dangerous for me, very dangerous.


----------



## Drew

Sloppy Joe said:


> I upgraded to BB torch and now get the high- end version. This has the quick reply, which the other one didn't, but it doesn't seem to have a way to quote individual posts. Maybe I'm missing something? The other version had a link beside each post.


Done! Now there's a reply link at the bottom right hand corner of each post.


----------



## Drew

And now there's an Edit/Delete link next to the Reply link...


----------



## TorLin

Im on sas with my zune

edit: adding snapshot


SASonmyZuneHD by ToryLing, on Flickr


----------



## Sloppy Joe

Drew said:


> And now there's an Edit/Delete link next to the Reply link...


Thanks!! Just noting though that edit/delete is next to all user posts, if I click on someone else,s I get the do not have permission screen.


----------



## Drew

Sloppy Joe said:


> Thanks!! Just noting though that edit/delete is next to all user posts, if I click on someone else,s I get the do not have permission screen.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll fix that tomorrow!


----------



## SociallyBroken

Love it! I would like to point out though ... That does not have censors on it lol ...


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Not sure about mobile but on PSP it doesn't work AT ALL.


----------



## AlisonWonderland

I'm on my iPhone and it's working great .
Could there be some sort of link to the new posts from the threads? It's not really important, but it'd be cool if there was.


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Scratch that, just discovered
my history button.
</dummy>


----------



## Antis

WalkingDisaster said:


> Not sure about mobile but on PSP it doesn't work AT ALL.


The PC version is very fast on PSP, if you disable Java, Flash and all that crap. I just put everything off including images and it works perfectly.

Works nicely on my Iphone as well, and very well on Nokia N95, pretty old smartphone which uses the least advanced interface I'd imagine.


----------



## silentcliche

I just got an Android recently (LG Optimus S) and just wanted to say that the mobile site works great using Dolphin Browser Mini.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Works good on the Sanyo Zio by Cricket.


----------

